# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Trump just  knee-capped Governor  Kemp

## helenpaul

Niles Edward Francis
 @NilesGApol
 · 3h
Police cars revolving light
 #BREAKING: President Trump says that he told Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp that he disagrees "strongly" with his decision to open up certain businesses at the end of this week. #gapol #Coronavirus

I think will make all other rep governors think long and hard about  opening  up

----------


## helenpaul

I was thinking about voting  for  him this time to keep biden out, but  its  back to my default  of  voting  for  Ron Paul

----------


## enhanced_deficit

It appears Mr Kemp is not backing down and going ahead with reopening state businesses as announced.

----------


## dannno

> Niles Edward Francis
>  @NilesGApol
>  · 3h
> Police cars revolving light
>  #BREAKING: President Trump says that he told Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp that he disagrees "strongly" with his decision to open up certain businesses at the end of this week. #gapol #Coronavirus
> 
> I think will make all other rep governors think long and hard about  opening  up


Are you aware you created a fake news thread?

Trump said he disagreed with him, but he would let him do whatever he wants. But he only disagreed with him on letting tattoo parlors and salons open up in phase 1, he did not say he disagreed with opening up businesses in general. 

Trump has continually let governors do whatever they want and is encouraging America to open up, but also to watch closely as they do.

No mandates have come down from the Federal Govt, they have only released guidelines. 

You are so far off the rails, what do you do watch CNN all day or something? Do you also think Trump told people to drink bleach and inject lysol?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*More than 120 Atlanta restaurants refuse to open despite Georgia Gov Kemp lifting stay-at-home orders*

                 Chefs  and restaurateurs have signed onto the #GAHospitalityTogether  initiative, saying they will not reopen dining rooms until it’s safe.

_                   By Joseph Guzman 

_Story at a glance

The group published an ad in the Atlanta Journal-Constitution,  stating it’s in everyone’s best interest to keep dining rooms closed at  this time.Georgia has allowed businesses to open with some restrictions.The state reported 1,000 new cases Friday. 

                              More  than 120 restaurants in Atlanta are refusing to open their dining rooms  to patrons until they believe it’s safe, despite Georgia’s decision to  allow restaurants and other businesses to start reopening this week amid  the coronavirus outbreak.
Chefs  and restaurant owners have come together to pushback against the state  law allowing restaurant dining rooms to reopen with some restrictions,  forming the “#GAHospitalityTogether” initiative. The group includes  award-winning chefs Ford Fry, Anne Quatrano, Hugh Acheson and Mashama  Bailey. 

“We  agree that it’s in the best interest of our employees, our guests, our  community and our industry to keep our dining rooms closed at this  time,” a statement from the group published in an ad in the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reads.  “Recognizing that each operator faces incredibly difficult decisions on  the path ahead, we affirm the fact that public safety is the top  priority as we navigate this challenge. These uncommon times call for  uncommon leadership. We stand united in our resolve to emerge stronger,  safer and more steadfast than before.”
The ad bears the name of each restaurateur with their place or places of business. 
Fred  Castellucci, CEO of Castellucci Hospitality Group, is one of the  restaurant owners spearheading the initiative, and says the decision to  remain closed was difficult, according to Business Insider. 
“It’s  what we feel is best for the safety and health of our restaurants, our  teams and our customers right now, and as we see cases drop to a low  enough number, we’ll evaluate the risk factors and begin to implement  our reopening plans,” Castelluci told Business Insider. 
Georgia’s  guidelines require restaurants to operate at 50 percent capacity if  they do decide to open their dining rooms up to restaurant goers. 

https://thehill.com/changing-america...refuse-to-open

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Best time to organize a tax revolt.  And nearer to my heart, a regulation revolt.

There's enough affected people to just walk off and have their own economy.  Don't deal with the fascists.

----------


## helenpaul

Thats the  beauty  of  Kemp's  unlocking. No one  is forced to open. Let  the  black businesses  go down completely  if they want.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Ted Cruz gets haircut at salon whose owner flouted lockdown orders*Even though there were some past tensions between the two and harsh  words exchanged during 2016 primary season, lately  there have been no  reports of  political rivalry between Ted Cruz and Trump. This apparent  overt  support for a business that was recently cited for  violation of  phased reopening of state businesses based on President/VP led  Coronavirus Task Force guidelines could be just a coincidence :






*Ted Cruz gets haircut at salon whose owner flouted orders*


         28 min ago

DALLAS (AP) — Republican Sen. Ted Cruz on Friday got his hair cut at a   Dallas salon that became a rallying cry for conservative protests   against coronavirus lockdown orders in Texas after the owner refused to   shut down and ultimately went to jail.

Cruz, who spent two weeks in self-isolation  in March after saying he  came into contact with someone diagnosed with  COVID-19, said he flew up  from Houston to get his first haircut in three  months at Salon à la  Mode. He did so one day after its owner, Shelley  Luther, walked out of  jail after a court ordered her released.

Luther  spent less than 48 hours behind bars after a Dallas judge  sentenced her  to a week in jail for defying Republican Gov. Greg  Abbott's emergency  orders that did not allow hair salons to reopen yet.  Abbott had said  violators of his coronavirus orders could face up to  180 days in jail,  but he rushed to Luther's defense Thursday and  stripped his order of  jail as a possible punishment for flouting the  virus restrictions.

 Cruz  called Luther's punishment “ridiculous” but sidestepped questions  about  what might have been an appropriate penalty for her for  violating an  order, The Dallas Morning News reported. The judge only  sent her to jail after she refused to apologize for disobeying the order  and said she would continue to do so.

https://thebrunswicknews.com/ap/nati...ce7557a15.html




Related

Apr 26, 2020 
*Why Trump went off on Brian Kemp*
Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp. Photo: Mark Wilson/Getty Images
One of the more surprising recent political moments was when President Trump publicly lambasted   Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp. It's rare — and politically damaging — for a   Republican official to get steamrolled the way Kemp did last week.
https://www.axios.com/trump-brian-ke...775ed8999.html

*Trump’s coronavirus rift with Kemp puts Georgia Republicans in a tough spot*
Many other GOP officials were conspicuously unwilling to wade into the high-stakes row after Trump said he “totally disagreed” with Kemp’s decision to let barber shops, tattoo parlors and other businesses reopen Friday if they followed safety measures. 
https://www.ajc.com/blog/politics/tr...BRS7NikRG1Y4M/

----------


## helenpaul

Cruz  looks  like a freak

----------


## sparebulb

Cruz didn't have the balz to participate in her activities before she was cut loose by the 'gubmint.

Raphael is a me-too opportunistic whore.

No real balz.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Cruz  looks  like a freak


He might not have done any camera testing before going public with it.

In case of some other more media savvy politicians, it doesn't look as non-alpha.


3 days ago

----------


## helenpaul

I  cut  him slack on that. Actually the  MI gov And AG are  pissed  because  he didnt wear a  mask

----------


## enhanced_deficit

This Lew Rockwell article  posted in WN is the kind  of dangerous criticism that can completely sink GOPA wing in 2020 if   views like these continue to spread among people as they are currently:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ax-In-History&

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Criticism like this seems way too harsh , few details in MSM so far. Still not convinced that current POTUS will be remebered in history as as Lockdown King.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Constitution&

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Trying to confirm connection between OP news and this stunning GA development:

*BIDEN +7 GA* 
Quote:
It’s been nearly three decades since a Democrat carried Georgia in a    presidential election. You’ve got to go back to 1992, when then-Arkansas    Gov. Bill Clinton won the state.
President  George W. Bush trounced Democratic nominee Sen. John Kerry by    17 points  in Georgia in the 2004 election, but Republican margins   have  been  narrowing since then, and Trump topped Clinton by just five    points in  2016.
“*Warning lights are blinking red and alarms are going off in  the Peach Tree stat*e,” Quinnipiac University polling analyst Tim Malloy  said.
But other public opinion polling conducted in Georgia this month shows a much closer contest between Biden and the president.

----------

